# Désinstaller Ubuntu d'un macbook



## rouli (5 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous et à toutes.

J'ai récemment tenté d'installer ubuntu 9.10 sur mon macbook, en dualboot avec OSX. Mais je me rends compte que j'ai besoin de plus d'espace pour ma partition OSX et de toute façon je n'ai que peu d'utilité pour ubuntu sur le mac, j'aimerais donc m'en débarrasser.

Problème: comment faire?
J'ai été jeter un oeil dans l'utilitaire de disque mais il n'arrive pas à supprimer les partitions (parce qu'il ne peut pas les monter, qu'il dit.
Après recherche sur les forums, j'ai essayé de démarrer le liveCD d'ubuntu, mais ô surprise: impossible! Le cd est éjecté lors du démarrage de rEFIt. Je n'arrive pas non plus à booter sur le cd d'OSX (encore que je suis même pas sure que ça soit possible, j'y connais finalement pas grand chose en macs). je n'arrive plus non plus à booter sur ma partition ubuntu! (même pas moyen qu'il commence à se lancer, ça stoppe dans rEFIt, toujours).

J'avoue que je ne sais pas trop quoi faire. j'ai pourtant pas envie de jeter 30 Go de mon disque à la poubelle :/

Merci d'avance de votre aide!


----------



## daffyb (7 Mai 2010)

commence par désistaller refit, qui semble poser problème chez toi.
Ensuite, boot sur ton live CD


----------

